# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  مهم للجميع ..اسئلة حول الزواج

## احلام

صباح الخير للجميع .. عندي اليوم موضوع معهم كثير للطرفين الشاب والبنت ..طبعاً الموضوع مش منقول ..انا كاتبته .. :Smile: وبتمنى اشوف ردود الجميع .. الموضوع باختصار عنا بالاردن هلا صار سن الشب المناسب للزواج - بعد ما يكون قدر يأسس الامور الاساسيه للزواج - فوق ال28 سنه .. والبنت كمان مع دراستها وفيه بنات بيكملو ماستر ودكتوراه ..عم تأجل موضوع الزواج .. باختصار  عنا مشكله ملموسه هيه فرق العمر بين الشب والبنت .. فأنت كشب ممكن ترتبط بفتاه اكبر منك بالعمر ؟؟؟
وأنتِ كبنت هل ممكن ترتبطي بشب اصغر منك ؟؟
وهل للعمر أثر في تحديد اختيارك للزوج او الزوجه المناسبه ..وما هو العمر المناسب للطرفين للزواج ؟؟
مثلاً هل هو مناسب ام من الظلم زواج شاب بعمر 40 سنه بفتاه بعمر ال18 ..والفتاه سعيده بذلك لان العريس كون نفسه واوضاعه مناسبه جدا .. ما هو مستقبل هذا الزواج ..
ونظره اخرى الى شاب وفتاه ..هي تكبره ب3 سنوات .. عاشو قصه حب كبيره .. لكن المجتمع يرفض علاقتهم  لانها اكبر منه ب3 سنوات ..وحتى لو بيوم واحد ..يصبح ذلك اشبه بعار على عائله العريس .. 
الاسئله في هذا الموضوع لا تنتهي .. كتبت اهمها ...اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه ...والنقاش 
للجميع ولاداره منتدى الحصن اقول ..كل عام وانتم بخير .. بانتظار ردودكم ..

----------


## ajluni top

أحلام انتي بتنحطي عالجرح يبرى وموضوع جميل ويستحق المناقشه

 فأنت كشب ممكن ترتبط بفتاه اكبر منك بالعمر ؟؟؟* ليش لا, اذا كان هناك حب و مش مصلحه*
وأنتِ كبنت هل ممكن ترتبطي بشب اصغر منك ؟؟* مش الي هاظ , للبنات* 
وهل للعمر أثر في تحديد اختيارك للزوج او الزوجه المناسبه ..وما هو العمر المناسب للطرفين للزواج ؟؟ *العمر عمره ما كام مشكله... وانا باعتقادي الشاب القادر عالزواج يتزوج بس انا بفضل فوق العشرين سنه... لأن الزواج مسؤوليات* 
مثلاً هل هو مناسب ام من الظلم زواج شاب بعمر 40 سنه بفتاه بعمر ال18 ..والفتاه سعيده بذلك لان العريس كون نفسه واوضاعه مناسبه جدا .. ما هو مستقبل هذا الزواج ..* ليس ظلم ما دام الطرفين موافقين و ما فيه مشاكل و الحب موجود....و المستقبل ان شالله بيكون زاهر و كل اشي من الله حياه الله.*
ونظره اخرى الى شاب وفتاه ..هي تكبره ب3 سنوات .. عاشو قصه حب كبيره .. لكن المجتمع يرفض علاقتهم لانها اكبر منه ب3 سنوات ..وحتى لو بيوم واحد ..يصبح ذلك اشبه بعار على عائله العريس .. 

*هذا اعتبره تخلف بعينه.... هما اللي متجوزين و لا الناس.... وكلام الناس ما منه فايده ..... والعار هو لما الزوجين هذول يعتبروا بكلام الناس وياخذو فيه....

و اخر شي الزواج نصيب و ما حدا بيعرف وين بيكون نصيبه.... وكل واحد بياكل نسيبه قصدي نصيبه...

ومشكوره يا احلام*

----------


## العالي عالي

احلام مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل 

انا برأي انو لازم يكون في تقارب بالعمر وما يكون في فرق كبير بين الشب 

والبنت لأنو الفرق بالعمر راح يكون إلو نتائج سلبية على الاطفال وعلى صحة 

الزوجين  وانا بفضل بالوقت الحالي العمر المناسب للزواج بالنسبة للشب هو 

سن 30 سنة وبالنسبة للبنت 22 سنة 
ويبقي طبعاً لكل قاعدة شواذ

----------


## samoora

يسلمو احلام على الموضوع المهم .. وشكرا عجلوني توب والعالي عالي على اضافتكم ..
انا بحكي انه الزواج ارتباط للعمر كله .. والوحده ضروري تفكر في اختيارالشخص المناسب الها ..وهالتفكير بيوخدها على اكتر من مكان ، اهم شي انها تكون تحبه وهوه يحبها والاحترام موجود بينهم ومتبادل ، وبعد هيك بيجي موضوع العمر ..فلو فرضنا انا الانسان الي بحبه اكبر مني ب10 سنين او اصغر ب5 .. العمر ما رح يمنعني انه احبه ..بس المجتمع والاهل بالخصوص رح يرفضو هالارتباط ..بس الانسان لما يحب حد صعب يتخلى عنه ..والمفروض يحارب كل الناس وكل المجتمع لو ضروري حتى يرتبط فيه ..وهون بتكون المسؤوليه الاكبر على الشب لانه في مجتمعنا هوه الطرف صاحب المبادره دوما بموضوع الزواج ..المهم باختصارلعمر مش مهم ..طالما الحب موجود ..وشكرا للجميع

والعمرالمناسب للزواج ..الشب 29 ..والبنت 24 ..هيك اتوقع

----------


## نور الصمادي

اكيد العمر اساس للزواج .فارق السن بين الشب والبنت رح يعمل حواجز بينهم .يعني هوه متعود على شي واسلوب حياه شي وهيه متعوده على شي ثاني وما بيفكرو بنفس الاسلوب وعلى الاغلب الزواج بهالطريقه بيكون زواج مدبر ..يعني ما فيه حب بالموضوع

----------


## احساس المطر

اتوقع انه العمر ممكن يكون حاجز او مانع للحب ..فيعني لو بنت حبت شخص اكبر منها بكثير 
.. ما اتوقع انه هوه يحبها ..يمكن الطبيعي يكون  فرق 5-7 سنين  بينهم ..طبعا الشب اكبر ..وشكرا احلام

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*تحياتي.......
الان احنا الشباب لازم نعرف انه من الصعب انه نزوج بنت من نفس عمرك تماما و العمر اكيد بلعب دور كبير.. و برأيي لازم يكون بين الطرفين 5 سنين بس الان فيه ناس 20و 25سنة الفرق و هون بتكون الزوجة زي بنتة مش زوجة و هون ما فيه حياة زوجية 100% .
اما انه تكون الزوجه اكبر بحوالي سنتين ماشي الحال لكن غير هيك الحياة الزوجية رح تكون معدومة تماما لانة كل واحد رح يكون اله ميول و طريقة في الحياة غير الطرف الاخر و ذلك حسب العمر... يعني الزوجة 40 سنة و الزوج 20 سنة.... هاي امه مش زوجتة!!*

----------


## روان

> *تحياتي.......
> الان احنا الشباب لازم نعرف انه من الصعب انه نزوج بنت من نفس عمرك تماما و العمر اكيد بلعب دور كبير.. و برأيي لازم يكون بين الطرفين 5 سنين بس الان فيه ناس 20و 25سنة الفرق و هون بتكون الزوجة زي بنتة مش زوجة و هون ما فيه حياة زوجية 100% .
> اما انه تكون الزوجه اكبر بحوالي سنتين ماشي الحال لكن غير هيك الحياة الزوجية رح تكون معدومة تماما لانة كل واحد رح يكون اله ميول و طريقة في الحياة غير الطرف الاخر و ذلك حسب العمر... يعني الزوجة 40 سنة و الزوج 20 سنة.... هاي امه مش زوجتة!!*


كلام منظقي..انا معه في اغلب  الجوانب
شكرا احلام ولجميع الاعضاء

----------


## الفرحه

كتابتك جميلة كثير بس المشكلة انه احنا بزمن اصعب من زمن شهريار لأنه شهريار كان الكل عارف نيته بس حاليا الناس مش صريحه

----------


## شاعر الصمت

موضوع كتير حلووووووووو  وشكرا ياحلام وللجميع :

احن في المجتمع الاردني عندنا عادات وتقاليد انه عيب الشب يتجوز من بنت اكبر منه وكمان العكس صحيح 

وانا بقول انه اساس الزواج هو الحب يعني اذا اثنين بحب بعض مو شرط العمر 
لانه الحياه الزوجيه رابطه مقدسه اساسها الحب :Eh S(21):  :Eh S:

----------


## ذكرى

لما واحد ووحده يحبو بعض ما بيشوفو عوائق تمنع هالحب ، والحب هوه اساس الزواج الناجح والمستمر والعمر ما رح يكون مانع للحب او لاتمام الزواج اذا الطرفين رغبو بالزواج لكن ممكن يكون حجه لتخلي الطرف عن الطرف الاخر لو ما بده يكمل الطريق ، فبيتحجج بالعمر او باي شي ثاني لكن بالاساس وبالاصل مش مانع للحب او الارتباط فانا ممكن احب واحد اكبر مني ب15 سنه ولو صار هالشي ما رح اواجه صعوبه باقناع اهلي او المجتمع بالارتباط وفي النهايه بيصير الموضوع بيعنيني  انا بالذات اكثر منهم والقرار الي .

----------


## Xitooo

> صباح الخير للجميع .. عندي اليوم موضوع معهم كثير للطرفين الشاب والبنت ..طبعاً الموضوع مش منقول ..انا كاتبته ..وبتمنى اشوف ردود الجميع .. الموضوع باختصار عنا بالاردن هلا صار سن الشب المناسب للزواج - بعد ما يكون قدر يأسس الامور الاساسيه للزواج - فوق ال28 سنه .. والبنت كمان مع دراستها وفيه بنات بيكملو ماستر ودكتوراه ..عم تأجل موضوع الزواج .. باختصار  عنا مشكله ملموسه هيه فرق العمر بين الشب والبنت .. فأنت كشب ممكن ترتبط بفتاه اكبر منك بالعمر ؟؟؟
> وأنتِ كبنت هل ممكن ترتبطي بشب اصغر منك ؟؟
> وهل للعمر أثر في تحديد اختيارك للزوج او الزوجه المناسبه ..وما هو العمر المناسب للطرفين للزواج ؟؟
> مثلاً هل هو مناسب ام من الظلم زواج شاب بعمر 40 سنه بفتاه بعمر ال18 ..والفتاه سعيده بذلك لان العريس كون نفسه واوضاعه مناسبه جدا .. ما هو مستقبل هذا الزواج ..
> ونظره اخرى الى شاب وفتاه ..هي تكبره ب3 سنوات .. عاشو قصه حب كبيره .. لكن المجتمع يرفض علاقتهم  لانها اكبر منه ب3 سنوات ..وحتى لو بيوم واحد ..يصبح ذلك اشبه بعار على عائله العريس .. 
> الاسئله في هذا الموضوع لا تنتهي .. كتبت اهمها ...اتمنى من الجميع المشاركه ...والنقاش 
> للجميع ولاداره منتدى الحصن اقول ..كل عام وانتم بخير .. بانتظار ردودكم ..


*والله منيح الي الله ما غلّطنا و تجوزنا من الاردن .... لانه الزواج هون مش بس عقده و كمان صاير كابوس للشباب. و الغلط الاكبر على اهل البنات قبل أهل الشباب ... الله يلطف بشبابنا*

----------


## روان

:SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):  :SnipeR (8):

----------


## الحوت

احلام موضوع مميز ..الزواج كلمه كبيره جدا وخطوه اساسيه في حياة كل انسان ..فالانسان لما يتزوج رح تتغير كل حياته بما فيه نظرته للحياه بحد ذاتها ..وهوه ارتباط لطول العمر .. لهيك الانسان لازم يختار شريك حياه يفهمه ويقدره وتكون علاقتهم اساسها الصراحه ، فكذبه صغيره في بدايه العلاقه ربما تحول الزواج الى وهم كبير بعين الطرف الثاني .. واتوقع انه اهم شي بالزواج الحب .. والحب يكبر بين الزوجين مع مرور الزمن وتختلف طرق التعبير عنه ..بخصوص موضوع العمر ..ما فيه عمر محدد طالما انه الطرفين عندهم رغبه لتكوين اسره ..شكرا

----------


## darkman

مساء الخير   
باعتقادي انة الفرق بالعمر مهم جدا
وانسب فالرق  ما لا زم يتجاوز  العشر سنوات  لانو تعتبر العشر سنوات مدة تغيير كاملة او نسبية في المجتمعات العربية يتم فيها تغيير الافكار و النظرة العامة و الخاصة للحياة

----------


## روان

> 


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

> 


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

برأيي الفرق يكون بين صفر و 10 سنوات وغير هيك لا

وانا ما اعتقد اني اتزوح اكبر مني!!

----------


## حلم حياتي

الزواج صار هالايام مشقة على الطرفين سواء البنت او الشب وخصوصا بالتغييرات الي بتصير وبتاثر عليهم الاثنين
بس ما بفضل يزيد عمر الزواج للبنت عن 24  يمكن لانه الاهل ونظرة الناس والمجتمع للبنت الي بكون عمرها فوق 25 بدون زواج كانها بنت خلص عانس بعكس الشب الي مهما كبر بكون لسه عمره مناسب وحتى لو تزوج بنت اصغر منه 20 سنه 
بس ما بفضل البنت تاخد شب اصغر منها الا يكون هناك مشاكل او اختلافات 
وما بتخيل حالي متزوجه شخص اصغر مني حتى لو كنت بحبه بفضل يعني الفرق يكون تقريبا 10 سنين بحسه مناسب اكتر من هيك حرام

----------


## ashrafwater

اعتقد ان فرق العمر ليس عائقا للزواج لان المهم هو التفاهم بين الزوجين . واكبر دليل زواج الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم من خديجة التي تكبره بخمسة عشر سنة. . مع ان هناك من يفشل زواجهم بذلك . لذلك اعود واكرر ان المهم هو التفاهم بين الزوجين  وهذا ما كنا نراه من اصحاب لنا قد تزوجوا ممن يكبروهم سنا .  واحتمال العكس صحيح.  ولكن لا يكون الفرق شاسعا 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## احساس المطر

وينك يا احلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع بغاية الاهميه وشكرا يا احلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
انا برأيي انه عادي اذا الشب تزوج اكبر منه  وعندنا بالمجتمع قال شو عيب الشب يتزوج اكبر منه طيب شو فيها ...... 
طيب مو لما يتزوج بتقل نسبة العنوسة في البلد 
وشكرا  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## down to you

العمر سبب مهم جدا وعامل من اهم عوامل الزواج الناجح
وانا من الناس يلي ما بتقبل بنت تتزوج شب اصغر منها ولا شب يتزوج بنت اكبر منه-مستحيل اتخيل اشي زي هيك!
الحياه بتتطور بسرعه كل ما كانو اقرب بالعمر كان احتمال التفاهم بينهم اكبر
تقبلو مروري :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

> العمر سبب مهم جدا وعامل من اهم عوامل الزواج الناجح
> وانا من الناس يلي ما بتقبل بنت تتزوج شب اصغر منها ولا شب يتزوج بنت اكبر منه-مستحيل اتخيل اشي زي هيك!
> الحياه بتتطور بسرعه كل ما كانو اقرب بالعمر كان احتمال التفاهم بينهم اكبر
> تقبلو مروري


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا احلام على الموضوع المميز والهام ..

انا خطبت بنت من شهر تقريبا بيني وبينها 10 سنوات .. انا 28 وهي 18 .. ومع هيك ، مش حاسس بأي فرق يُذكر على العكس بحس هالانسانة عقلها بوزن عقل بنت 30 سنة ..
المقصود من نقل تجربتي انو عامل العمر مش مهم بقدر أهمية طبيعة الشاب والفتاة ، بمعنى انو يكونوا الطرفين مؤهلين للزواج ، وفاهمين بعض ، وهاي هي العوامل المهمة في نجاح الزواج ، وكمان في شغلة ، لو انو هالزواج ما فيه اي معارضة من الاهل وكان طبيعي وما فيه فروق كبيرة جدا تجعل الاهل يحتجون على هالزواج بكون افضل بكتير ، لانو شو فايدة الزواج اذا ما بدهم الزوجين يكونوا مرتاحين ومتفاهمين مع بعضهم ومع اهاليهم؟ طبعا بتصير مشاكل واحداث يمكن تنحل ويمكن ما تنحل ، بس الافضل انو الانسان يبحث عن سعادته في انسانة مناسبة اله ولأهله وللمجتمع ، هيك بريح راسه وبرتاح ع طول والباب اللي بجيك منو الريح سدّه واستريح ..

نصيحتي لأي شاب بدو يقدم على علاقة من اجل الزواج ، فكر منيح واحسبها صح ولا تحط حالك بمواقف تخليك تقدم تنازلات على حسابك وحساب كرامتك واهلك ومجتمعك .. الأمر سهل مش صعب ، بس احسن الاختيار وبترتاح ..

وتحياتي للجميع  :Smile: 

[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لحد 10 سنوات منيح غير هيك كتير على البنت  :Bl (24):

----------


## الوسادة

> [align=center]شكرا احلام على الموضوع المميز والهام ..
> 
> انا خطبت بنت من شهر تقريبا بيني وبينها 10 سنوات .. انا 28 وهي 18 .. ومع هيك ، مش حاسس بأي فرق يُذكر على العكس بحس هالانسانة عقلها بوزن عقل بنت 30 سنة ..
> المقصود من نقل تجربتي انو عامل العمر مش مهم بقدر أهمية طبيعة الشاب والفتاة ، بمعنى انو يكونوا الطرفين مؤهلين للزواج ، وفاهمين بعض ، وهاي هي العوامل المهمة في نجاح الزواج ، وكمان في شغلة ، لو انو هالزواج ما فيه اي معارضة من الاهل وكان طبيعي وما فيه فروق كبيرة جدا تجعل الاهل يحتجون على هالزواج بكون افضل بكتير ، لانو شو فايدة الزواج اذا ما بدهم الزوجين يكونوا مرتاحين ومتفاهمين مع بعضهم ومع اهاليهم؟ طبعا بتصير مشاكل واحداث يمكن تنحل ويمكن ما تنحل ، بس الافضل انو الانسان يبحث عن سعادته في انسانة مناسبة اله ولأهله وللمجتمع ، هيك بريح راسه وبرتاح ع طول والباب اللي بجيك منو الريح سدّه واستريح ..
> 
> نصيحتي لأي شاب بدو يقدم على علاقة من اجل الزواج ، فكر منيح واحسبها صح ولا تحط حالك بمواقف تخليك تقدم تنازلات على حسابك وحساب كرامتك واهلك ومجتمعك .. الأمر سهل مش صعب ، بس احسن الاختيار وبترتاح ..
> 
> وتحياتي للجميع 
> 
> [/align]


 :SnipeR (45):  :SnipeR (45): 
exactly

----------


## ورده السعاده

> [align=center]شكرا احلام على الموضوع المميز والهام ..
> 
> انا خطبت بنت من شهر تقريبا بيني وبينها 10 سنوات .. انا 28 وهي 18 .. ومع هيك ، مش حاسس بأي فرق يُذكر على العكس بحس هالانسانة عقلها بوزن عقل بنت 30 سنة ..
> المقصود من نقل تجربتي انو عامل العمر مش مهم بقدر أهمية طبيعة الشاب والفتاة ، بمعنى انو يكونوا الطرفين مؤهلين للزواج ، وفاهمين بعض ، وهاي هي العوامل المهمة في نجاح الزواج ، وكمان في شغلة ، لو انو هالزواج ما فيه اي معارضة من الاهل وكان طبيعي وما فيه فروق كبيرة جدا تجعل الاهل يحتجون على هالزواج بكون افضل بكتير ، لانو شو فايدة الزواج اذا ما بدهم الزوجين يكونوا مرتاحين ومتفاهمين مع بعضهم ومع اهاليهم؟ طبعا بتصير مشاكل واحداث يمكن تنحل ويمكن ما تنحل ، بس الافضل انو الانسان يبحث عن سعادته في انسانة مناسبة اله ولأهله وللمجتمع ، هيك بريح راسه وبرتاح ع طول والباب اللي بجيك منو الريح سدّه واستريح ..
> 
> نصيحتي لأي شاب بدو يقدم على علاقة من اجل الزواج ، فكر منيح واحسبها صح ولا تحط حالك بمواقف تخليك تقدم تنازلات على حسابك وحساب كرامتك واهلك ومجتمعك .. الأمر سهل مش صعب ، بس احسن الاختيار وبترتاح ..
> 
> وتحياتي للجميع 
> 
> [/align]



هدوئه جاب خلاصه الحكي...اهم شي التفاهم بين الطرفين...
شكرا على الموضوع المميز احلام. :Smile:

----------


## فارس الغموض

فى رأى المتواضع 
ارى ان الحب متى طرق باب اى شخص 
عليه ان يفتح له جميع الابواب المغلقه
دون ان يضع له اى قوانين :Kiss 34:

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*العمر عامل مهم في الزواج الفرق المناسب يكون بين 4-8 طبعا الرجل هوه الاكبر
لانه ازا كان اكبر منها بكتير او هيه ما بكون في توافق في التفكير ولا في الاذواق
شكرا موضوع رائع* :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فأنت كشب ممكن ترتبط بفتاه اكبر منك بالعمر ؟؟؟

بصراحة يا أحلام  بالنسبة إلي إذا صار النصيب ليش لأ ما عندي مانع 
وهل للعمر أثر في تحديد اختيارك للزوج او الزوجه المناسبه ..وما هو العمر المناسب للطرفين للزواج ؟؟
برأيي الشخصي 29سنة كويس للطرفين وخاصة الشب 
مثلاً هل هو مناسب ام من الظلم زواج شاب بعمر 40 سنه بفتاه بعمر ال18 ..والفتاه سعيده بذلك لان العريس كون نفسه واوضاعه مناسبه جدا .. ما هو مستقبل هذا الزواج ..

والله ما بنقدر نحكم على نجاح او فشل هذا الزواج الله أعلم 
ونظره اخرى الى شاب وفتاه ..هي تكبره ب3 سنوات .. عاشو قصه حب كبيره .. لكن المجتمع يرفض علاقتهم لانها اكبر منه ب3 سنوات ..وحتى لو بيوم واحد ..يصبح ذلك اشبه بعار على عائله العريس .. 

برأيي مع أحترامي الشديد بكون هذا الرأي قمة في التخلف

----------

